# what lens to photograph birds?



## qwertyjjj (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 70-300m, which seems fine to take photos of big animals at a distance but with birds, it is just too small most of the time.
Here is an example of a bird just a few metres away with the telephoto lens on full at 300mm:


----------



## Mully (Dec 29, 2012)

I know the "bird guys" will have some great solutions .... I use a prime 300mm ...tried a 500mm mirror and did not like the results


----------



## SCraig (Dec 29, 2012)

It ain't the lens it's how close you can get.  There is no lens long enough for birds, it's up to you to get close enough and that takes a lot of patience and practice.  Birds are normally small targets and even with a relatively long lens (I use a 500mm) at moderate distances they are STILL small targets.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Like Scott ^ said! The longest lens you can afford, and good stalking skills. Or setup a blind....


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 29, 2012)

Yup, SCraig is correct ... it's about knowing the target, and being able to be one step ahead to get as close as possible.
Most of the time you can't just walk up to a bird and snap a shot.
Hunters stalk prey, and so do photographers. 

500mm fixed focal length (and higher) is a common size for most serious wildlife photographers, but many are not able to afford quality lenses of this size.
High quality teleconverters can also be used ... though in conjunction with a high quality lens ... better to get a larger focal length lens.

I use a Sigma 100-300mm f/4 APO (a little short for small birds) with a matching Sigma 1.4x ... but Blacksheep uses a Tamron 200-500mm LD.
I would like a Minolta 600mm f/4 APO G, but it costs $$$ and very large/heavy.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 29, 2012)

Like everyone else is saying.  Stalking is so important and knowing and understanding birds.  I have a Tamron 200-500 and I only shoot at 500, I actually have a camo wrap keeping it at that length.  You can look through my photostream in my signature for examples..  What body are you shooting?


----------



## Buckster (Dec 29, 2012)

As everyone else has said, rather than which lens, it's about being a skilled hunter to get close.  Lure them in, use bait like seed or fruit or whatever the species of bird you want to shoot likes, use bird calls from your smart phone or a portable CD player or iPod or MP3 player, set up a baited area, use a blind, set up on a tripod and shoot remotely, etc...

This was shot with a 50mm f/1.8:





This was shot with a 100-400 f/4.5-f/5.6 @ 400mm f/5.6:





This was shot with a 500mm f/4.5:


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 29, 2012)

@buckster, gorgeous N Flicker capture!


----------



## Mully (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice Buckster


----------



## Overread (Dec 29, 2012)

I've got to chime in and second Coastal! That open yellow wing shot is fantastic Buck!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2012)

You can even get good shots with any lens, if you can get close enough. I did these by sitting in reeds.. and waiting for the birds to come to me. (Shot at 200mm) (Oh.. and I used flash for fill... see the highlights in the eyes?)




Red Winged Blackbird by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




Sparrow by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Dec 29, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> @buckster, gorgeous N Flicker capture!





Mully said:


> Nice Buckster





Overread said:


> I've got to chime in and second Coastal! That open yellow wing shot is fantastic Buck!


Thank you kindly, folks!


----------



## Molldan (Dec 29, 2012)

buckster i see you said about calling birds with your phone.  i have not tried that yet but was recently reading about it and wondered if it really works.  also wondering if people are against doing that.  does it mess up the bird or not really


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 29, 2012)

Molldan said:


> ...  does it mess up the bird or not really



As long as you don't continuously play the calls or too often.


----------



## tevo (Dec 29, 2012)

This is by no means an excellent bird shot, but just to reiterate:




Duck by theofficialtevo, on Flickr

It's not so much the lens (although it is helpful) as it is getting close enough. I hid from these ducks for at least and hour and crept up very slowly before I was close enough to get any kind of shot (I had an 80-200)


----------



## manaheim (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice shots, Buckster.  You also have some beautiful birds where you are.


----------



## baturn (Dec 30, 2012)

One more thought... go to nature preserves,parks, bird sanctuaries,etc. the birds in these places are used to humans close to them and even feeding them. much easier to approach.


----------



## Radical (Dec 31, 2012)

Just awsome Buckster, how many of you bird folks use a trypod?


----------



## Buckster (Dec 31, 2012)

Radical said:


> Just awsome Buckster, how many of you bird folks use a trypod?


Raises hand.


----------



## Overread (Dec 31, 2012)

Radical said:


> Just awsome Buckster, how many of you bird folks use a trypod?



If you're walking around for the day then a monopod generally does what you'll need, giving you something light and compact which can also be quickly deployed to carry the weight of the lens. If you're going for a hide or more static shooting day then a tripod is the ideal tool since it can hold the whole setup static without fatiguing the photographer.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 31, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Radical said:
> 
> 
> > Just awsome Buckster, how many of you bird folks use a trypod?
> ...


Same here.  Occasionally a monopod.


----------



## matthewo (Dec 31, 2012)

work on getting close, and or buy the fastest longest lens you can afford

i use monopod, or just handhold if i can keep shutterspeeds fast enough.  i handhold my 500mm f4 a lot and like to because it gives me more movement and ability to lay on the ground. i usually just prop it on something or use something to steady it.  usually the bird/wildlife is gone, or I get the picture im looking for before I get tired of hand holding it.  then I can take a little break.  as you can see, im using the plam of my left hand to hold the weight where the tripod collar is, then my fingers to steady and focus. my big old nose just gets in the way though 








here are a few i took with this lens hand holding, manual focusing, the heron had a 1.4 teleconverter on it for 700mm i was leaning on a tree with the lens to steady


----------



## SCraig (Dec 31, 2012)

matthewo said:


>


Ah, but look closer ....

His left finger tips are almost against the sunshade so that they can't slip any further forward.  Left hand nice and relaxed with the tripod collar on the palm of the hand, and left elbow resting on the soft part of the left knee (not the bone where the vibration is the worst).  A nice solid triangle where nothing can move unless he wants it to.  I've shot many a rifle from a position very much like that


----------



## usayit (Dec 31, 2012)

600mm something or another...   with a super duper camera... 

You need the most expensive longest fastest stuff you can get your hands on... or do you?


----------



## matthewo (Dec 31, 2012)

nice, things I didn't really even notice haha.  the 500p is about 1.5 lbs lighter then the current version of the 500mm f4 I think.  but regardless there are a few good ways to hand hold it, or use your body to help steady it.  I kinda sat down laid back a little and twisted on my side a bit and use my leg to steady it once, if that makes any sense.  really problem im having is shooting portrait, that's a challenge without a grip and a big lens.


----------



## matthewo (Dec 31, 2012)

usayit said:


> 600mm something or another...   with a super duper camera...
> 
> You need the most expensive longest fastest stuff you can get your hands on... or do you?



Nope you sure don't, if you are lucky or skillful enough to get close to your subject. me not so much LOL


----------



## BigknockHawk (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is another example.  I took this while sitting in a chaise at a resort in Mexico.  Just sat there quietly, early in the morning before all the hustle and bustle started.  These were taken with a Canon 7D and a 55-250mm kit lens.

1.  


Bird-7 by Speaking of Now, on Flickr

2. 


Bird-6 by Speaking of Now, on Flickr

3. 


Bird-8 by Speaking of Now, on Flickr

4. 


Bird-9 by Speaking of Now, on Flickr


----------



## skieur (Jan 1, 2013)

The other approach is to set up a bird feeder and perch close to your house and shoot from inside.

skieur


----------



## matthewo (Jan 1, 2013)

i used 300mm lenses on birds and it just takes a lot of planing and luck.  if you like to go hiking or out to location where you have limited access to blinds or setting a single location to spend hours at, then a longer lens is about your only option.  unless the birds are fed and or let you get close to them.  one thing is though, the longest lens still usually are never long enough to fill a frame, and still require planning


----------

